# LECCE | Projects & Construction



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Lecce* is a historic city of 95.200 inhabitants in southern *Italy*, capital of the *Province of Lecce*, one of the main cities in *Apulia* and the biggest city in *Salento*, the most important turistic attraction in the region. A 2000 years old city, it was founded by the Romans and find in the 1600's Baroque its distinctive point. For this, Lecce is commonly nicknamed "the Florence of the South". It is an important commercial and industrial center. It is the richest city in Apulia.
Few years ago, the mayor starts lots of redeveloping and new construction projects, that still continue today.

So, let's see something about my city.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Extension & Upgrading Lecce Centrale Station*




The *Lecce Centrale Station* will have 8 railways instead of 6 and the canopy will be redevelop, to look more modern.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Tito Schipa Center / Apulia Square Ground preparation*
_Shopping center, warehouses, offices, pedestrian square, underground parking for 500 cars._




















































> Thanks to the relocation of a part of the ancient liberty canopy, it will born a new shopping centre with 51 stores and 95 offices, a very big pedestrian square and a 3-stories underground parking with 500 car parks; on Nazario Sauro Road, there will be a little covered market (underground too) with related warehouses.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Case a Ballatoio Sostenibility: High*
_Completed in late 2014_


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Parco dei Bambini*
_Completed in 2015_


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## parknamwon (Oct 8, 2014)

Wow, Lecce is a great city! Way to go to Lecce!


----------



## Daehanminguk (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome city! It's not really big but have really nice projects!


----------



## ILTarantino (Apr 22, 2013)

Lecce is the best that Southern Italy can offer. It's a forward-looking city.
Please visit its historical center, it's one of the most beautiful and best preserved in Italy.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Walls Park Under construction*

This is the last phase of the great project that changed the northern part of the city, in which tourists usually enter into it. It consists in a redelopment of parking lot into a green park under the shadow of the remaining city walls, to make the area more tourists-oriented.


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Polyforum Completed in 2015*
_Redevelopment of an ENEL abandoned structure into a mixed use building_




--------------------------


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

Seoul_Korea said:


> *Walls Park Under construction*
> 
> This is the last phase of the great project that changed the northern part of the city, in which tourists usually enter into it. It consists in a redelopment of parking lot into a green park under the shadow of the remaining city walls, to make the area more tourists-oriented.


Under construction pic


----------



## parknamwon (Oct 8, 2014)

Need to visit this city. It's just great! 
I like all the projects going on here! Seems like it's a city on a changing wave, that have modern and old living great together! That's awesome for a city of just about 95.000 inhabitants! Glad to see redevelopment!!

-Namwon Park / Cincinnati, OH


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*The LUXE in Salesiani** Under construction*
_Luxury residences, redevelopment of old abandoned apartments_


----------



## Seoul_Korea (Aug 14, 2013)

*Art City & Cave Park Proposed*
_

There will be also a new station to Cave Park._


----------

